
I campaign for the extinction of the human race - hirundo
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2020/jan/10/i-campaign-for-the-extinction-of-the-human-race-les-knight
======
coldtea
> _With us gone, other species will have a chance to recover_

Like during the last decades of Rome, the decline in reasoning and the soapy
sentiments have reached amazing heights.

The universe doesn't care for us, other species, or the planet at large. The
planet itself, outside as an outlet for us to live in, is just a rock with
some chemicals playing around. It could be struck by a meteor in 100 or 30000
years, or it could have any numbers of deaths, or it will eventually burn and
then freeze in some billion years and that's it.

The cultures, the poems, the big sentiments, the amazing stories, the art, the
music, the betrayal, the hope, the science, and so on? We made those things.

And of course, if we could ask them, every other species would say the same
for itself (e.g. they could not care less for the continuation of humans or
panda bears or tigers etc., if they were to die off for that).

It takes a special mental illness to want to off your species for the "benefit
of the planet", and an even more stupid era to have listeners and outlets to
broadcast this inanity.

~~~
mimixco
I agree. The title itself is offensive and doesn't require further analysis.
To hate yourself and your species enough to think the only world we know would
be better without us is a personal point of malaise for the author and
thankfully not widespread.

